# عناوين شركات الاسمنت والادويه في مصر



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (22 أغسطس 2006)

اذا سمحتم عايز اعرف عناوين شركات الاسمنت والاسمده والادويه والمنظفات والورق والزجاج والطوب الحراري وياريت ارقام الفاكس
وجزاكم الله خيرا:1:


----------



## REACTOR (22 أغسطس 2006)

اذهب الى هذا الموقع و ستجد كل ما تريد..فقط ابحث بالكلمات المفتاحية اسمنت ورق ادوية..

http://www.egyptyellowpages.com.eg/index.asp


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (23 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا*

الف شكر اخي
ووفقق الله


----------



## SAKR9999 (7 يونيو 2009)

متشكككككككككككككككككككككككككر جججججججججججججججججججججججججججدددددددددة


----------



## ايمان محروس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*عناوين شركات الاسمنت و التليفونات*

:1:


----------



## بسنت الكردى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مشكورررررررررر جدا


----------



## المهاجردائما (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## abdalla_furukawa (14 يوليو 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور أخي reactor على هذا الموقع .....


----------



## حماده عبده (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ابراهيم ابو العز (6 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته
عايز أعرف أسماء وعناوين شركات الأسمنت فى مصر


----------



## محمد كيميا (23 يناير 2012)

الموقع لا يفتح معى


----------



## zawam501 (23 يناير 2012)

شركات الادوية في مصر
1) مدينة العبور
شركة امون, شركة الدبيكي , شركة ايجي فار , العربية للادوية , ويسترن للادوية , اورجانو فارما , ارابكو ميد , هاي فارم , (وفي شركات اغذية كتير)
2) مدينة العاشر من رمضان
شركة اوتسوكا مصر , ار بي جي فارما
3) اكتوبر
شركة سيجما تك , الاندلس
4) مدينة بدر
شركة ايميك للادوية
5) بلبيس
شركة سيكم للادويه
6)المنطقه الحرة في مدينه نصر (خلف انبي)
شركة جدكو , شركة ريفا , شركة ميديكو - ميديكو ادوية بيطريه- 
7) الاميريه
النيل للادويه , ممفيس للادوية , سانوفي , العربيه للادوية , نوفارتس

هما دول الصراحة الشركات اللي اعرفها عشان بتعامل معاها لو عايز رقم تليفون ابعت على الايميل وانا ممكن ابقى ابعتهولك


----------



## محمود المليجى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .... كل سنة وانتم طيبون ارجو من حضراتكم عناوين شركات تصنيع سايلوا الاسمنت السائب فى مصر .

شكرا لكم


----------



## mena edwer (22 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعة الموقع مش شغال عندى


----------

